# Robert Margouleff on Pensado's Place



## JC_ (Dec 29, 2016)

This was one of the best Pensado's Place episodes yet. Robert talks about Bob Moog, introducing Stevie Wonder to synth and even goes on to talk about VR and the evolution of music.



No idea if this is the right place to post this so feel free to move it if needed.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting JC. 



JC_ said:


> This was one of the best Pensado's Place episodes yet. Robert talks about Bob Moog, introducing Stevie Wonder to synth and even goes on to talk about VR and the evolution of music.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea if this is the right place to post this so feel free to move it if needed.


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 30, 2016)

Thx JC! Great to see him here, remember a remix he did on one of my fav tracks from depeche, synthpunk you know which by now haha!


----------

